# Lord Stratchona's Royal Horse Leo2 - Kandahar



## Vince (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah effin good clip of Canada's best giving hell to the Taliban with the new toys.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3c7_1199678794

Hope you enjoy!


----------

